# parker has new sunglasses



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got these sunglasses today...they are great..he doesnt seem to mind wearthing them and he is so cute in them







they are k9 optix glasses by the makers of doggles.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG!!! How CUTE is THAT?!









-c


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG, how cool does he look!! He could be in a commercial! He is adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!!! What a cool dude!! Those the most adorable pics I've ever seen. They should be published somewhere!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG, those are so funky! Parker would make a great model!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks he is my little model...i dont know if i would have gotten into photography if he wasnt such a great subject!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

So cute! The second one reminds me of Ray Charles. He should be standing on a piano!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Wonderful pics !! Think he's a born actor. 

(Puddles always wants to lick my camera lens)


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

what a looker!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! He is too cute!! I just love him


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!!! He is just too cute. Love the pictures.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Parker looks soooo cool


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

HOW CUTE!









He looks like he doesn't mind one bit. I hope my Charlie will cooperate that well!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 7 2005, 07:49 PM
> *thanks he is my little model...i dont know if  i would have gotten into photography if he wasnt such a great subject!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79159*


[/QUOTE]


looks like a pic for the SM calendar to me


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Omg That has to be the coolest pup in town














I love it does he wear them for a long time?
my son thinks I 'm weird because I look at dogs all day














He whats the puter back







to bad


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Parker is such a doll!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a dude! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

He looks really slick! Tuffy is jealous.. now he wants some too!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 7 2005, 09:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a pic for the SM calendar to me








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79240
[/B][/QUOTE]
That would make a great picture for June, July or August.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Parker is looking too cool for June, July or August.....that Dude is January! In Hawaii!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Maybe you can come take pics of kodie for me.. haha.. thats what i'll be doing for the next week or so with the clothes and stuff for my web site...







Kodie BETTER behave!

Parker is a cutie though!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

OMG, I couldn't quit laughing...he is absolutely adorable. The picture of his head turned looks as if a really cute fluff babe just walked by and he's watching her! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

my husband and i loved the pictures he looks like Mr. Cool. he is just to handsome


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 8 2005, 01:36 PM
> *OMG, I couldn't quit laughing...he is absolutely adorable.  The picture of his head turned looks as if a really cute fluff babe just walked by and he's watching her!  Thanks for sharing!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79430*


[/QUOTE]
OMG thats EXACTLY what my mom said when she saw them. im going to try them out on her yorkie and if she will keep them on we will get her a pink pair and they can take a pic together :lol:


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I love them!







He is such a cutie!


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Parker is so cute. I love seeing the little dudes all dressed up and styling. Parker looks so much like my duke. I just might have to get those glasses too


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is just about the cutest thing I've seen!


----------

